# Lawyer in Javea



## pax99 (May 20, 2016)

I am in the process of purchasing a villa in Javea. Can anyone recommend a Javea lawyer for the conveyancing? Many thanks.

pax99


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

pax99 said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a villa in Javea. Can anyone recommend a Javea lawyer for the conveyancing? Many thanks.
> 
> pax99


Morning... I hope this is allowed? Speaking from personal experience and through recommendation both on this forum and elsewhere, I would suggest Carolina Just at Gandia Lawyers. Don't worry that you are looking to buy in Javea, we bought in Jalon. She has completed conveyancing much further south too!

Carolina will have nothing more that YOUR interests in mind and she is a lovely person too.

keep in mind that your choice of lawyer may well be your solicitor for tax, wills etc for the rest of your Spanish time. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally, I would use a local gestor associated with an abogado's office. They do just the same job for a lot less.

I also would choose a local person because they will know any local nuances (not that I know of many in Javea).


----------



## pax99 (May 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Personally, I would use a local gestor associated with an abogado's office. They do just the same job for a lot less.
> 
> I also would choose a local person because they will know any local nuances (not that I know of many in Javea).


Thanks for the useful comments - has anyone used Websters Lawyers in Javea?
Regards

pax99


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

pax99 said:


> Thanks for the useful comments - has anyone used Websters Lawyers in Javea?
> Regards
> 
> pax99


Yes, we have used Webster for many things, but not conveyancing on our house purchase as we used the solicitor suggested by the estate agent when we bought the place, before we knew of Websters services.
Websters have been very good and we deal with them regularly for tax, and form 720, the firm is British owned with Spanish associates.


----------



## pax99 (May 20, 2016)

fergie said:


> Yes, we have used Webster for many things, but not conveyancing on our house purchase as we used the solicitor suggested by the estate agent when we bought the place, before we knew of Websters services.
> Websters have been very good and we deal with them regularly for tax, and form 720, the firm is British owned with Spanish associates.


Dear Fergie thanks for the comments. 

Are there any other comments from anyone who has use Websters Lawyers in Javea?

Regards

pax99


----------

